
Why Did Neanderthals Have Such a Distinctive Face Shape? - DoreenMichele
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/why-were-neanderthals-faces-different
======
curtis
The Gizmodo article by George Dvorsky ([https://gizmodo.com/why-neanderthals-
had-faces-that-were-so-...](https://gizmodo.com/why-neanderthals-had-faces-
that-were-so-different-from-1824288723)) goes into more detail.

